# Any recommendations for hunting guides in Missouri?



## iq_52 (Sep 28, 2009)

As luck might have it, I may have to go to Kansas City for a couple weeks sometime in the next couple months (don't know exactly when just yet). Does anybody have any recommendations on any duck/goose guides anywhere in Missouri?


----------



## LittleBigDoe12 (Sep 28, 2009)

try show me snow geese.com  I went last year to dexter missouri and there were thousands of birds. Its was an amazing experience! The guides were very nice and they also book duck hunts. I believe the big snow migration is in jan. or feb. 

- good luck.


----------



## dognducks (Sep 28, 2009)

http://www.wildfowladventures.com/


----------



## art_gasses (Sep 28, 2009)

*MO Duck Hunting*

My buddy is leaving in a couple weeks to guide in southeast Missouri. The Duck Guide Service is "Locked Wings and Labs." Here is the website: http://www.lockedwings.com/


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 28, 2009)

Bustin beaks in the boothill region. Ryan and Adam will do you right on ducks and geese,and they have good prices on lodge/hunt combos.I think the site is www.bustinbeaks.com. Or just google it.


----------



## georgiaboy (Sep 28, 2009)

mizzippi jb said:


> Bustin beaks in the boothill region. Ryan and Adam will do you right on ducks and geese,and they have good prices on lodge/hunt combos.I think the site is www.bustinbeaks.com. Or just google it.



Good guys for sure.  Adam can run a duck call pretty well I guess.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 28, 2009)

georgiaboy said:


> Good guys for sure.  Adam can run a duck call pretty well I guess.



Yup, him and old "stieney" AKA Michael Stienmeyer can put the meat in a meat calling contest.


----------



## moducks86 (Sep 28, 2009)

you can go to otter slough or duck creek. its public land. you just have to show up early to draw. when are you going


----------



## jkoch (Sep 28, 2009)

mizzippi jb said:


> Bustin beaks in the boothill region. Ryan and Adam will do you right on ducks and geese,and they have good prices on lodge/hunt combos.I think the site is www.bustinbeaks.com. Or just google it.



The boot heel is a LONG way from KC. There are a bunch of good guides NE of KC in the Swan Lake area. Great Snow goose hunting.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 28, 2009)

yes sir, but he said "anywhere in Missouri"


----------



## tgw925 (Sep 28, 2009)

Looks like your gonna be huntin where I do. I hunt duck creek, ten mile pond, otter slough, coon island and a few private blinds/pitts. If your wantin to shoot some geese you will be in the right place. There are thousands and thousands of them. If your there in late Jan you need to hunt the ext season for geese where you can use electronic calls and take your plug out  My avatar is takin right outside of dexter...Its in dudley at Steve Browns place.


----------



## 8pointduck (Sep 29, 2009)

Bustin Beaks is the way to go . Ryan and Adam Hudson are good people. They hunt mostly for ducks out of pit blinds in rice fields and they know how to bring them in.


----------



## iq_52 (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks fellars...


----------



## techfan4life (Sep 30, 2009)

Locked Wings and Labs is a great outfit, ran by Hunter Johnson. I have a seasonal lease thru moducks, which Hunter is part of also. We usually have lots of birds in our area. Hunter and his guides know how to get 'em in for ya! They are located south of Dudley, near Otter Slough Refuge.


----------



## rickyenglish (Oct 13, 2009)

*Locked Wings and Labs*

Can't go wrong with Hunter Johnson. I've hunted w/ Hunter since the mid 90's and look foward to going back every year. My cousin is guiding for Hunter this year. I'll be out there opening weekend (Nov 7th). Gonna have some special guest opening weekend out there at Hunter's place filming.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Oct 13, 2009)

*In you face*

I have hunted with him and a good friend

http://www.geocities.com/shanesgs/index.html


----------



## devildog83 (Oct 14, 2009)

techfan4life said:


> Locked Wings and Labs is a great outfit, ran by Hunter Johnson. I have a seasonal lease thru moducks, which Hunter is part of also. We usually have lots of birds in our area. Hunter and his guides know how to get 'em in for ya! They are located south of Dudley, near Otter Slough Refuge.



Yeah come on!! This place is amazing, I've never had that good of an experience anywhere 5 years in a row. And not only once a year but 2-3 trips! Can't go wrong with Hunter!!!


----------



## Wood Smoke (Dec 1, 2009)

*MO guide reports??*

O-K ..... in this thread we have Missouri ducking recommendations for *Wildfowl Adventures (C. Curtis & K. Allen), Bustin Beaks (Ryan Hutson), and Locked Wings and Labs (Hunter Johnson).* 

Who has already hunted with any of these guides this year?  Tell us about your trip .....what type of hunt, lodging, dogs, etc.  and drop in a photo or two if you have one. Thanks.


----------



## ngaduck (Dec 1, 2009)

Georgiaboy and I are currently in Poplar Bluff, MO with Ryan and Adam.  The birds just aren't in the area right now.  We have killed decent numbers, but it is slow.  With the Dakotas not freezing up yet, the ducks just have no reason to leave.  Other reports from MO and AR have not been good either.  Yesterday, birds were just not cooperating at all.  Today was better. We were a few birds shy of limits for the blind.  The weather is changing at this moment, so maybe new birds will start arriving tomorrow.  Ryan puts his clients up at Bullwinkles Lodge, which is pretty nice and centrally located to most of their fields.  We have been relying solely on my dog since Bandit, Ryan's dog has been on the disabled list since Sunday.  We will have both dogs out tomorrow though.  We have been hunting rice but the river is up.  When the mallards do arrive, it should be on in the woods.  I will try to get some pictures up when we get home.


----------



## fatduckboy (Dec 2, 2009)

lock wings and labs is the place to go or even try otter slough me and ricky english have hunted together and have had a lot of fun with this guys. good luck


----------



## gaduckkiller (Dec 2, 2009)

we hunted 2 years ago with bustin beaks and killed 95 in four days of hunting. ryan and adam did a great job and we were really treated right.  took my dad on his first duck trip last year and we killed 7 in 3 days. things didn't work out and wasn't impressed at all with how things work. i know it's wild birds and things happen but there were situations that came up that had nothing to do with ducks that should be handled differently. like actually calling at the ducks when they are working instead of just watching duck after duck fly over and land in the middle of the rice field. wildfowl's prices are just way to high.


----------



## Wood Smoke (Dec 2, 2009)

ngaduck said:


> Georgiaboy and I are currently in Poplar Bluff, MO with Ryan and Adam.  The birds just aren't in the area right now.  We have killed decent numbers, but it is slow.  With the Dakotas not freezing up yet, the ducks just have no reason to leave.  Other reports from MO and AR have not been good either.  Yesterday, birds were just not cooperating at all.  Today was better. We were a few birds shy of limits for the blind.  The weather is changing at this moment, so maybe new birds will start arriving tomorrow.  Ryan puts his clients up at Bullwinkles Lodge, which is pretty nice and centrally located to most of their fields.  We have been relying solely on my dog since Bandit, Ryan's dog has been on the disabled list since Sunday.  We will have both dogs out tomorrow though.  We have been hunting rice but the river is up.  When the mallards do arrive, it should be on in the woods.  I will try to get some pictures up when we get home.



Thanks! Ask them what they think their January hunts are shaping up to be ...... with the late cold weather do they think their January hunts/set-ups will be more promising?


----------



## Medicine Man (Dec 2, 2009)

dognducks said:


> http://www.wildfowladventures.com/



I've hunted with Christian Curtis on 2 trips. It was alright but the last time I think was 3 years ago. Not bad hunts really. I started spending my money else where.


----------



## Skyjacker (Dec 3, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> I've hunted with Christian Curtis on 2 trips. It was alright but the last time I think was 3 years ago. Not bad hunts really. I started spending my money else where.



I've hunted with them 3 times and my cousin has hunted with them 3 times.  We had good trips overall but a couple of days did get skunked.  We still had a good time.  Christian and Keith are a lot of fun and good guys.  

My cousin had two good trips but his last third one was awful.  They got completely skunked over a three day period and didn't have a good experience outside of not shooting ducks.  Apparently my cousin left some premium shot from the year before in their safekeeping to Keith's recommendation and when they got there the following year, the guides had shot it all and then offered some cheap steel shot to replace it.  He was really ticked about it.  

I think their land is great land for ducks, but you really have to play the weather and if there's been a lot of rain and flooding, then the ducks have more options and the hunting isn't that good.


----------



## Medicine Man (Dec 3, 2009)

Couple of those skunked days at $400.00 a lick broke me up.


----------



## moducks86 (Dec 3, 2009)

U can hunt the public area and big waterways and kill just as many birds instead of paying show me or breaking.


----------



## georgiaboy (Dec 3, 2009)

12-2-09 a TON of birds came in ahead of the cold front and we ended up with a limit for the blind.  Things can change fast hunting...  I can recommend Bustin Beaks after 3 trips with them.  I hear from others (local and not) that they consistently kill more birds than the other 2 guide services.


----------



## erniesp (Dec 3, 2009)

Here is a not so good review on Bustin Beaks

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=450682


----------



## ngaduck (Dec 3, 2009)

As Georgiaboy said, the hunting changed very quickly on our last day.  At 10:30, we only had 5 ducks and were getting ready to leave.  I was out with the dog picking up cripples, and had groups of 100+ fall in on top of me.  Needless to say, we decided to stay and finish out our limits.  Group after group kept dropping hard out of the clouds, all pintails, mallards, and spoonies.  Several groups came in with wingtips touching and turning almost upside down.  Birds did not like the Mojos and skirted the edge of the decoys.  We were able to get our 4 mixed bag limits of mallards, pintails, widgeon, teal, gadwall, and spoonbills.


----------



## Skyjacker (Dec 3, 2009)

ngaduck said:


> .  Birds did not like the Mojos and skirted the edge of the decoys.  We were able to get our 4 mixed bag limits of mallards, pintails, widgeon, teal, gadwall, and spoonbills.



When I went out to Mizzu, the best day we had, we turned off the mojos and livened up the spread.


----------



## DuckGodLiaison (Dec 8, 2009)

MODUCKS.COM >  I hunt literally right next to them every year and we're always hearing powder goin off.............Yes, you can have really good days on the Slough or any of the other public lands around there.......but there's something to be said about a well managed private or guided hole........and if you're spending the gas/hotel money to drive all the way up there, you'd probably want to take as little of the risk out as you can.  Luckily for us we get to hunt private land and dont pay a penny  but if we didn't have that opportunity i'd definitely be pulling out the wallet for an awesome guided hunt.  Anyone that's gonna be up in that area (SE MO) during the week of Christmas shoot me a PM and we'll have to get together and share hunting reports.


----------

